# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Σωματόμορφες Διαταραχές (Υποχονδρίαση, Αρρωστοφοβία κτλ) >  ΔΙΑΤΑΡΑΧΗ ΑΓΧΟΥΣ-ΑΡΡΩΣΤΟΦΟΒΙΑ-ΕΜΜΟΝΕΣ ΙΔΕΕΣ

## pak23

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΙΖΩ ΤΗΝ ΠΑΡΕΑ..!ΟΛΑ ΑΡΧΙΣΑΝ ΤΟΝ ΙΑΝΟΥΑΡΙΟ...ΕΠΑΘΑ ΜΙΑ ΑΛΛΕΡΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΒΡΑΔΥ ΕΝΩ ΚΟΙΜΟΜΟΥΝ..ΕΒΓΑΛΑ ΕΞΑΝΘΗΜΑΤΑ ΣΤΟ ΣΩΜΑ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΧΑ ΦΑΓΟΥΡΑ..ΞΥΠΝΗΣΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΓΟΝΕΙΣ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΞΕΚΙΝΗΣΑΜΕ ΝΑ ΠΑΜΕ ΝΟΣΟΚΟΜΕΙΟ..ΚΑΘΩΣ ΠΗΓΑΙΝΑΜΕ,ΕΝΙΩΣΑ ΝΑ ΚΛΕΙΝΕΙ Ο ΛΑΙΜΟΣ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΝΟΜΙΖΑ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΠΕΘΑΝΩ..ΜΟΛΙΣ ΦΤΑΣΑΜΕ ΣΤΟ ΝΟΣΟΚΟΜΕΙΟ ΞΑΦΝΙΚΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΕΡΑΣΑΝ ΟΛΑ..ΒΕΒΑΙΑ ΜΟΛΙΣ ΑΝΕΦΕΡΑ ΣΤΟ ΓΙΑΤΡΟ ΤΑ ΣΥΜΠΤΩΜΑΤΑ ΜΟΥ ΕΚΑΝΕ ΚΟΡΤΙΖΟΝΗ..ΤΗΝ ΕΠΟΜΕΝΗ ΜΕΡΑ ΠΗΓΑ ΣΕ ΑΛΛΕΡΓΙΟΛΛΟΓΟ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΕ ΠΩΣ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΠΑΘΑ ΟΝΟΜΑΖΕΤΑΙ ΚΝΙΔΩΣΗ ΚΑΙ Ο ΟΡΓΑΝΙΣΜΟΣ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΚΑΛΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΜΟΝΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΜΙΑ ΛΟΙΜΩΞΗ.ΕΠΑΙΡΝΑ ΤΡΙΑ ΑΝΤΙΣΤΑΜΙΝΙΚΑ ΧΑΠΙΑ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΤΟ ΠΑΣΧΑ.ΟΛΟ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΔΙΑΣΤΗΜΑ ΕΙΧΑ ΕΝΤΟΝΟ ΑΓΧΟΣ ΓΕΝΙΚΑ ΜΕ ΑΡΡΩΣΤΙΕΣ.ΣΙΓΑ ΣΙΓΑ ΑΡΧΙΣΑ ΝΑ ΞΕΠΕΡΝΑΩ ΤΗΝ ΑΛΛΕΡΓΙΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΟΤΙ ΓΕΝΙΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΣΥΝΕΒΑΙΝΕ ΣΚΕΦΤΟΜΟΥΝ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΤΟ ΧΕΙΡΟΤΕΡΟ..Π.Χ ΕΙΧΑ ΒΓΑΛΕΙ ΜΙΑ ΕΛΙΑ ΣΚΕΦΤΟΜΟΥΝ ΤΑ ΧΕΙΡΟΤΕΡΑ..ΑΣΕ ΠΟΥ ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΕΙΔΑ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΕΛΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΕΙΧΑ..2,3 ΦΟΡΕΣ ΕΠΑΘΑ ΤΑΧΥΚΑΡΔΙΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΔΩΣΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΣΗΜΑΣΙΑ.ΤΟ ΧΕΙΡΟΤΕΡΟ ΣΟΚ ΤΟ ΕΠΑΘΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΛΟΚΑΙΡΙ.ΗΡΘΑ ΣΕ ΕΠΑΦΗ ΜΕ ΜΙΑ ΚΟΠΕΛΑ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΗΞΕΡΑ.ΦΥΣΙΚΑ ΧΡΗΣΙΜΟΠΟΙΗΣΑ ΠΡΟΦΥΛΑΚΤΙΚΟ.ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΕΓΩ ΣΚΕΦΤΟΜΟΥΝ ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ ΟΤΙ ΚΟΛΛΗΣΑ ΚΑΤΙ ΕΚΕΙΝΟ ΤΟ ΒΡΑΔΥ,ΧΩΡΙΣ ΝΑ ΣΥΜΒΕΙ ΚΑΤΙ Π.Χ ΝΑ ΣΠΑΣΕΙ 
ΤΟ ΠΡΟΦΥΛΑΚΤΙΚΟ Η ΝΑ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΑΛΛΟ.ΑΡΧΙΣΑ ΝΑ ΨΑΧΝΩ ΦΟΒΙΣΜΕΝΟΣ ΣΥΜΠΤΩΜΑΤΑ AIDS.ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ 2 ΜΕΡΕΣ ΕΙΧΑ ΔΕΚΑΤΑ ΠΥΡΕΤΟ ΚΑΙ ΕΞΑΨΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΓΕΝΙΚΑ ΔΕΝ ΑΙΣΘΑΝΟΜΟΥΝ ΚΑΛΑ.ΜΟΥ ΕΓΙΝΕ ΕΜΜΟΝΗ ΙΔΕΑ ΟΤΙ ΚΟΛΛΗΣΑ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ ΚΑΤΙ.ΕΝΑ ΒΡΑΔΥ ΕΙΧΑ ΝΑΥΤΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΡΧΙΣΕ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΠΙΑΝΕΙ ΤΡΕΜΟΥΛΟ.ΤΟ ΓΕΓΟΝΟΣ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΕΙΧΑ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΕΙ 
ΣΕ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ.ΕΨΑΞΑ ΚΑΤΙ ΣΥΜΠΤΩΜΑΤΑ ΔΙΑΤΑΡΑΧΗΣ ΑΓΧΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑ ΟΤΙ ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΙΚΟ,ΑΛΛΑ Η ΙΔΕΑ ΤΟΥ AIDS ΔΕΝ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΧΕ ΦΥΓΕΙ.ΕΦΥΓΑ ΓΙΑ ΔΙΑΚΟΠΕΣ.ΚΑΠΟΙΕΣ ΜΕΡΕΣ ΕΝΙΩΘΑ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΥΣ ΜΥΙΚΟΥΣ ΠΟΝΟΥΣ,ΜΟΥΔΙΑΣΜΑ ΣΕ 
ΔΑΚΤΥΛΑ.ΑΡΧΙΣΑ ΝΑ ΕΞΙΣΤΟΡΩ ΟΛΟ ΤΟ ΣΥΜΒΑΝ ΣΕ ΦΙΛΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΟΛΟΙ ΜΟΥ ΕΛΕΓΑΝ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΗΡΧΕ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ ΝΑ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΤΙ ΚΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΝΤΕΛΩΣ &lt;&lt;ΕΓΚΕΦΑΛΙΚΟ&gt;&gt;.ΕΝΩ ΤΟΥΣ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΡΧΗ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΕΒΔΟΜΑΔΑ ΑΡΡΩΣΤΗΣΑ 
ΜΕ ΠΟΝΟΛΑΙΜΟ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΚΑΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΤΕ ΗΜΟΥΝ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΟΣ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΧΑ ΚΑΤΙ ΣΟΒΑΡΟ.ΕΝΙΩΘΑ ΠΡΗΣΜΕΝΟΥΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΛΕΜΦΑΔΕΝΕΣ ΜΟΥ,ΑΔΥΝΑΜΙΑ..ΠΗΓΑ ΣΕ ΓΙΑΤΡΟ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΕ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ 
ΗΤΑΝ ΠΡΗΣΜΕΝΟΙ ΚΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΑΠΛΩΣ ΠΕΡΝΑΩ ΜΙΑ ΙΩΣΗ.ΕΝΙΩΣΑ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΤΟ ΚΕΦΑΛΙ ΜΟΥ ΗΤΑΝ ΑΚΟΜΑ &lt;&lt;ΚΟΛΛΗΜΕΝΟ&gt;&gt;.ΕΨΑΧΝΑ ΤΟ ΣΩΜΑ ΜΟΥ ΜΗΠΩΣ ΕΙΧΑ ΚΑΤΙ.ΟΙ ΔΙΑΚΟΠΕΣ ΜΟΥ ΕΚΑΝΑΝ ΚΑΚΟ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΙΧΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΧΡΟΝΟ ΓΙΑ ΣΚΕΨΗ ΚΑΙ ΣΚΕΦΤΟΜΟΥΝ ΤΑ ΧΕΙΡΟΤΕΡΑ.ΜΟΛΙΣ ΓΥΡΙΣΑ ΑΠΟ ΔΙΑΚΟΠΕΣ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΟΗΓΟΥΜΕΝΗ ΕΒΔΟΜΑΔΑ,ΕΙΧΕ ΓΕΝΕΙΚΕΥΤΕΙ ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΨΑΧΝΑ ΣΥΜΠΤΩΜΑΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΕΣ ΑΡΡΩΣΤΙΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΗΜΟΥΝ ΧΑΛΙΑ.ΠΑΡΟΛΟ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΟΥΣΑ ΝΑ ΨΑΧΝΩ ΝΑ ΒΡΩ ΤΟ ΧΑΜΕΝΟ ΕΑΥΤΟ ΜΟΥ.ΜΟΛΙΣ ΑΡΧΙΣΑ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ,ΓΥΜΝΑΣΤΗΡΙΟ,ΜΙΛΑΓΑ ΜΕ ΦΙΛΟΥΣ ΕΝΙΩΘΑ ΣΙΓΑ ΣΙΓΑ ΚΑΠΩΣ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΚΑΤΙ ΜΕ ΒΑΣΑΝΙΖΕ.ΕΙΧΑ ΚΟΜΠΟ ΣΤΟ ΛΑΙΜΟ Η ΕΝΙΩΘΑ ΝΑ ΣΦΙΓΓΕΙ ΤΟ ΣΑΓΟΝΙ ΜΟΥ ΑΛΛΑ ΠΕΡΝΑΓΑΝ ΑΠΟ ΜΟΝΑ ΤΟΥΣ..ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗΝ ΕΒΔΟΜΑΔΑ ΝΙΩΘΩ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ.ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΞΕΡΩ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΛΟ ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΙΚΟ ΑΛΛΑ ΦΟΒΑΜΑΙ ΜΗΝ ΜΟΥ ΞΑΝΑΕΡΘΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΣΟΚ.ΤΟ ΚΑΛΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΑΡΧΙΖΩ ΝΑ ΣΚΕΦΤΟΜΑΙ ΘΕΤΙΚΑ.ΕΛΠΙΖΩ ΝΑ ΚΡΑΤΗΣΕΙ Η ΘΕΤΙΚΗ ΣΚΕΨΗ ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΩΤΗ ΑΡΡΩΣΤΙΑ ΝΑ ΧΑΣΩ ΠΑΛΙ ΤΑ ΛΟΓΙΚΑ ΜΟΥ..ΓΕΝΙΚΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΕΥΑΙΣΘΗΤΟΣ ΧΑΡΑΚΤΗΡΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΕΛΕΙΟΜΑΝΗΣ ΘΑ ΕΛΕΓΑ,ΑΛΛΑ ΠΟΤΕ ΔΕΝ ΜΕ ΚΥΡΙΕΥΕ ΤΟ ΑΓΧΟΣ ΟΠΩΣ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗΝ ΠΕΡΙΟΔΟ..ΕΝΑΣ ΠΑΘΟΛΟΓΟΣ ΜΟΥ ΠΡΟΤΕΙΝΕ BESPAR ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΠΑΡΕΙ ΑΚΟΜΑ..ΤΟ ΠΟΛΕΜΑΩ ΜΟΝΟΣ ΜΟΥ..Ο ΧΡΟΝΟΣ ΘΑ ΔΕΙΞΕΙ ΑΝ ΤΟ ΞΕΠΕΡΑΣΩ ΠΛΗΡΩΣ!ΣΑΣ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΤΑΝΟΗΣΗ!PAK

----------


## ntini

pak23 εισαι σκληρο καρυδι οπως βλεπω:)Μπραβο σου.:)))Βασικα το θετικο ειναι πως κατανοεις πως ειναι η ιδεα σου πως εχεις κατι,ενω εισαι καλα..απλα εχεις την αναγκη να μαθεις πως να χειριζεσαι τις σκεψεις σου.Αυτο χρειαζεται ψυχολογο αλλα μπορεις να το καταφερεις και μονος σου.Απο την αλλη αφου πηρες προφυλαξεις δεν παιζει να κολλησες aids.Αλλα γενικοτερα καλο θα ηταν να προσεχεις με ποια ατομα ερχεσαι σε σεξουαλικη επαφη.Δεν εχω κανει ποτε στη ζωη μου αυτο που λενε ξεπετα για αυτο το λογο κυριως.Επειδη δεν μπορω να ξερω κατα ποσο καθαρος ειναι ο αλλος.Εισαι σε πολυ καλο δρομο.Πιστευω βαση του nick σου πως εισαι 23.Αρα εισαι μικρουλης κατ εμε για ψυχοφαρμακα και τετοιες ιστοριες.Ομως αν χρειαστεις την βοηθεια καποιου ειδικου να μην διστασεις να τη ζητησεις.Και για πιο απλα πραγματακια ειμαστε και εμεις εδω.Αν εισαι 23 εν τελει μπορω να σε καταλαβω πως νοιωθεις γιατι και εμενα στα 23 με χτυπησαν αυτες οι λαλακιες και τωρα 2 χρονια μετα εχω αρχισει να συνερχομαι...Σου ευχομαι οτι καλυτερο:)))))))

----------


## prasiniklosti

Μπράβο σου που το παλεύεις μόνος σου. Θα σου προτεινα όμως να επισκεφτείς ένα ειδικό το συντομότερο δυνάτο είτε είναι αυτός ψυχολόγος είτε ψυχίατρος. Μην φοβάσαι γι΄αυτό που σου λέω ίσα ίσα θα είναι καλό για να προλάβεις τα χειρότερα. Δεν μιλάμε για φάρμακα απλά κάποιες συζητήσεις που θα σε βοηθήσουν. Στο λέω έγω που ξεκίνησα σαν και εσένα αλλά δεν το είχα καταλάβει πως ήταν ψυχολογικό και έτσι ξύπνησα μια μέρα στην χειρότερη κατάσταση. Είχα γυρίσει όλους του γιατρούς και δεν μου έβρισκαν τίποτα. Μακάρι να το είχα καταλάβει νωρίτερα. Μην διστάσεις να πάς. Είναι για καλό σου.

----------


## pak23

ΣΑΣ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΜΠΡΑΒΟ..ΘΑ ΔΩ ΠΩΣ ΘΑ ΕΞΕΛΙΧΤΕΙ Η ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ ΜΟΥ..ΑΝ ΣΥΝΕΧΙΣΩ ΝΑ ΕΧΩ ΕΝΟΧΛΗΣΕΙΣ ΘΑ ΠΑΩ ΣΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΝ ΕΙΔΙΚΟ..ΝΤΙΝΙ ΕΙΜΑΙ 25..ΤΟ 23 ΣΤΟ NICK ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΜΟΥ ΑΡΕΣΕΙ ΣΑΝ ΑΡΙΘΜΟΣ!ΘΑ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΗΣΩ ΝΑ ΑΠΟΦΥΓΩ ΤΑ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΑ ΠΑΝΤΩΣ..ΦΟΒΑΜΑΙ ΜΗΠΩΣ ΕΧΩ ΕΘΙΣΜΟ ΜΕΤΑ...

----------


## ntini

αρα ειμαστε συνομηλικοι οποτε καταλαβαινομαστε.Το μονο που εχω να σου πω ειναι θετικοτητα,γυμναστικη,sex(με το συμπαθιο κιολας)αν εχεις κοπελα και ολα θα πανε καλα..Προσπαθησε να ξεκολλας το μυαλο σου.Οταν σκεφτεσαι κατι αρνητικο αντικατεστησε την φραση Δεν θα τα καταφερω με το:ολα θα πανε καλα,δεν εχω και κανενα προβλημα ειμαι μικρος ακομα και τετοια...:)))Σου ευχομαι τα καλυτερα και keep on:)

----------


## bana

pak23 ειμαι κι εγω τρελλα αρρωστοφοβικη,η μονη διαφορα ειναι οτι ειμαι ετσι 8 χρονια απο τα 21 μου..ξεκινησαν ολα σιγα σιγα και τωρα πλεον δεν μπορω να τα κοντρολαρω δεν ζητησα την βοηθεια κανενος και αυτη ηταν η χειροτερη βλακεια που μπορουσα να κανω...δεν εχω παρει ποτε ηρεμιστικα και γενικως ειμαι αρνητικη αλλα θα συμφωνουσα να πας σε εναν ειδικο να σε ηρεμησει..μην κανεις το λαθος που εκανα εγω..

----------


## pak23

ΝΤΙΝΙ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΟ ΔΙΚΙΟ..ΘΑ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΗΣΩ ΝΑ ΗΡΕΜΩ ΜΕ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΜΟΥ ΑΡΕΣΟΥΝ..ΒΑΝΑ ΑΝ ΔΩ ΟΤΙ ΧΕΙΡΟΤΕΡΕΥΟΥΝ ΤΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΕΛΓΧΩ ΘΑ ΠΑΩ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ ΣΕ ΕΙΔΙΚΟ..ΕΣΥ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΠΑΕΙ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΟΜΩΣ??

----------


## bana

καλη ερωτηση 
1ον γιατι ελεγα θα το νικησω μονη μου
2ον οι δικοι μου ολοι μου ελεγαν οτι ειναι ολα στο μυαλο μου και οτι να ηρεμησω και τι γιατρους τους λεω και τετοια
3ον δεν ηθελα σε καμια περιπτωση να παρω χαπια

αστα σου λεω βλακεια μου βεβαια ποτε δεν ειναι αργα μπορω να παω και τωρα αν και το πιστευεις οτι εδω και λιγες μερες που βρηκα το forum νιωθω ηδη καλυτερα?αλλα κι εγω ετσι ειχα φοβιες πιο πολυ με την καρδια μου εχω φοβους...ασε μην σου πω με αυτην την γριπη που ακουμε τωρα τι φοβο εχω παθει

----------


## pak23

ΕΓΩ ΗΡΕΜΗΣΑ ΛΙΓΟ ΟΤΑΝ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑ(ΕΥΤΥΧΩΣ ΝΩΡΙΣ)ΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΙΚΟ..ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΕΧΩ ΑΠΟΒΑΛΛΕΙ ΠΛΗΡΩΣ..ΠΛΕΟΝ ΟΤΑΝ ΜΟΥ ΕΡΧΕΤΑΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΛΕΩ ΑΠΟ ΜΕΣΑ ΜΟΥ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ..ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΝΑ ΒΡΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΥΣ ΤΡΟΠΟΥΣ ΝΑ ΧΑΛΑΡΩΝΕΙΣ..ΣΟΥ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΟ...

----------


## bana

αστα αυτο που με χαλαρωνει απιστευτα ειναι ο χορος αλλα φοβαμαι τοσο πολυ μην με πιασει καμια ταχυπαλμια και κανω αρρυθμιες(κολλημα ε?)

ολη μου λενε πως οταν με το καλο γινω μανουλα θα μου φυγουν ολα αυτα..αλλα το ερωτημα ειναι θα μου φυγουν?

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by pak23_
> ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΙΖΩ ΤΗΝ ΠΑΡΕΑ..!ΟΛΑ ΑΡΧΙΣΑΝ ΤΟΝ ΙΑΝΟΥΑΡΙΟ...ΕΠΑΘΑ ΜΙΑ ΑΛΛΕΡΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΒΡΑΔΥ ΕΝΩ ΚΟΙΜΟΜΟΥΝ..ΕΒΓΑΛΑ ΕΞΑΝΘΗΜΑΤΑ ΣΤΟ ΣΩΜΑ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΧΑ ΦΑΓΟΥΡΑ..ΞΥΠΝΗΣΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΓΟΝΕΙΣ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΞΕΚΙΝΗΣΑΜΕ ΝΑ ΠΑΜΕ ΝΟΣΟΚΟΜΕΙΟ..ΚΑΘΩΣ ΠΗΓΑΙΝΑΜΕ,ΕΝΙΩΣΑ ΝΑ ΚΛΕΙΝΕΙ Ο ΛΑΙΜΟΣ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΝΟΜΙΖΑ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΠΕΘΑΝΩ..ΜΟΛΙΣ ΦΤΑΣΑΜΕ ΣΤΟ ΝΟΣΟΚΟΜΕΙΟ ΞΑΦΝΙΚΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΕΡΑΣΑΝ ΟΛΑ..ΒΕΒΑΙΑ ΜΟΛΙΣ ΑΝΕΦΕΡΑ ΣΤΟ ΓΙΑΤΡΟ ΤΑ ΣΥΜΠΤΩΜΑΤΑ ΜΟΥ ΕΚΑΝΕ ΚΟΡΤΙΖΟΝΗ..ΤΗΝ ΕΠΟΜΕΝΗ ΜΕΡΑ ΠΗΓΑ ΣΕ ΑΛΛΕΡΓΙΟΛΛΟΓΟ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΕ ΠΩΣ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΠΑΘΑ ΟΝΟΜΑΖΕΤΑΙ ΚΝΙΔΩΣΗ ΚΑΙ Ο ΟΡΓΑΝΙΣΜΟΣ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΚΑΛΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΜΟΝΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΜΙΑ ΛΟΙΜΩΞΗ.ΕΠΑΙΡΝΑ ΤΡΙΑ ΑΝΤΙΣΤΑΜΙΝΙΚΑ ΧΑΠΙΑ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΤΟ ΠΑΣΧΑ.ΟΛΟ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΔΙΑΣΤΗΜΑ ΕΙΧΑ ΕΝΤΟΝΟ ΑΓΧΟΣ ΓΕΝΙΚΑ ΜΕ ΑΡΡΩΣΤΙΕΣ.ΣΙΓΑ ΣΙΓΑ ΑΡΧΙΣΑ ΝΑ ΞΕΠΕΡΝΑΩ ΤΗΝ ΑΛΛΕΡΓΙΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΟΤΙ ΓΕΝΙΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΣΥΝΕΒΑΙΝΕ ΣΚΕΦΤΟΜΟΥΝ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΤΟ ΧΕΙΡΟΤΕΡΟ..Π.Χ ΕΙΧΑ ΒΓΑΛΕΙ ΜΙΑ ΕΛΙΑ ΣΚΕΦΤΟΜΟΥΝ ΤΑ ΧΕΙΡΟΤΕΡΑ..ΑΣΕ ΠΟΥ ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΕΙΔΑ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΕΛΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΕΙΧΑ..2,3 ΦΟΡΕΣ ΕΠΑΘΑ ΤΑΧΥΚΑΡΔΙΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΔΩΣΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΣΗΜΑΣΙΑ.ΤΟ ΧΕΙΡΟΤΕΡΟ ΣΟΚ ΤΟ ΕΠΑΘΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΛΟΚΑΙΡΙ.ΗΡΘΑ ΣΕ ΕΠΑΦΗ ΜΕ ΜΙΑ ΚΟΠΕΛΑ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΗΞΕΡΑ.ΦΥΣΙΚΑ ΧΡΗΣΙΜΟΠΟΙΗΣΑ ΠΡΟΦΥΛΑΚΤΙΚΟ.ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΕΓΩ ΣΚΕΦΤΟΜΟΥΝ ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ ΟΤΙ ΚΟΛΛΗΣΑ ΚΑΤΙ ΕΚΕΙΝΟ ΤΟ ΒΡΑΔΥ,ΧΩΡΙΣ ΝΑ ΣΥΜΒΕΙ ΚΑΤΙ Π.Χ ΝΑ ΣΠΑΣΕΙ 
> ΤΟ ΠΡΟΦΥΛΑΚΤΙΚΟ Η ΝΑ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΑΛΛΟ.ΑΡΧΙΣΑ ΝΑ ΨΑΧΝΩ ΦΟΒΙΣΜΕΝΟΣ ΣΥΜΠΤΩΜΑΤΑ AIDS.ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ 2 ΜΕΡΕΣ ΕΙΧΑ ΔΕΚΑΤΑ ΠΥΡΕΤΟ ΚΑΙ ΕΞΑΨΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΓΕΝΙΚΑ ΔΕΝ ΑΙΣΘΑΝΟΜΟΥΝ ΚΑΛΑ.ΜΟΥ ΕΓΙΝΕ ΕΜΜΟΝΗ ΙΔΕΑ ΟΤΙ ΚΟΛΛΗΣΑ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ ΚΑΤΙ.ΕΝΑ ΒΡΑΔΥ ΕΙΧΑ ΝΑΥΤΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΡΧΙΣΕ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΠΙΑΝΕΙ ΤΡΕΜΟΥΛΟ.ΤΟ ΓΕΓΟΝΟΣ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΕΙΧΑ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΕΙ 
> ΣΕ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ.ΕΨΑΞΑ ΚΑΤΙ ΣΥΜΠΤΩΜΑΤΑ ΔΙΑΤΑΡΑΧΗΣ ΑΓΧΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑ ΟΤΙ ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΙΚΟ,ΑΛΛΑ Η ΙΔΕΑ ΤΟΥ AIDS ΔΕΝ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΧΕ ΦΥΓΕΙ.ΕΦΥΓΑ ΓΙΑ ΔΙΑΚΟΠΕΣ.ΚΑΠΟΙΕΣ ΜΕΡΕΣ ΕΝΙΩΘΑ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΥΣ ΜΥΙΚΟΥΣ ΠΟΝΟΥΣ,ΜΟΥΔΙΑΣΜΑ ΣΕ 
> ΔΑΚΤΥΛΑ.ΑΡΧΙΣΑ ΝΑ ΕΞΙΣΤΟΡΩ ΟΛΟ ΤΟ ΣΥΜΒΑΝ ΣΕ ΦΙΛΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΟΛΟΙ ΜΟΥ ΕΛΕΓΑΝ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΗΡΧΕ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ ΝΑ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΤΙ ΚΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΝΤΕΛΩΣ &lt;&lt;ΕΓΚΕΦΑΛΙΚΟ&gt;&gt;.ΕΝΩ ΤΟΥΣ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΡΧΗ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΕΒΔΟΜΑΔΑ ΑΡΡΩΣΤΗΣΑ 
> ΜΕ ΠΟΝΟΛΑΙΜΟ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΚΑΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΤΕ ΗΜΟΥΝ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΟΣ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΧΑ ΚΑΤΙ ΣΟΒΑΡΟ.ΕΝΙΩΘΑ ΠΡΗΣΜΕΝΟΥΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΛΕΜΦΑΔΕΝΕΣ ΜΟΥ,ΑΔΥΝΑΜΙΑ..ΠΗΓΑ ΣΕ ΓΙΑΤΡΟ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΕ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ 
> ΗΤΑΝ ΠΡΗΣΜΕΝΟΙ ΚΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΑΠΛΩΣ ΠΕΡΝΑΩ ΜΙΑ ΙΩΣΗ.ΕΝΙΩΣΑ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΤΟ ΚΕΦΑΛΙ ΜΟΥ ΗΤΑΝ ΑΚΟΜΑ &lt;&lt;ΚΟΛΛΗΜΕΝΟ&gt;&gt;.ΕΨΑΧΝΑ ΤΟ ΣΩΜΑ ΜΟΥ ΜΗΠΩΣ ΕΙΧΑ ΚΑΤΙ.ΟΙ ΔΙΑΚΟΠΕΣ ΜΟΥ ΕΚΑΝΑΝ ΚΑΚΟ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΙΧΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΧΡΟΝΟ ΓΙΑ ΣΚΕΨΗ ΚΑΙ ΣΚΕΦΤΟΜΟΥΝ ΤΑ ΧΕΙΡΟΤΕΡΑ.ΜΟΛΙΣ ΓΥΡΙΣΑ ΑΠΟ ΔΙΑΚΟΠΕΣ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΟΗΓΟΥΜΕΝΗ ΕΒΔΟΜΑΔΑ,ΕΙΧΕ ΓΕΝΕΙΚΕΥΤΕΙ ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΨΑΧΝΑ ΣΥΜΠΤΩΜΑΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΕΣ ΑΡΡΩΣΤΙΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΗΜΟΥΝ ΧΑΛΙΑ.ΠΑΡΟΛΟ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΟΥΣΑ ΝΑ ΨΑΧΝΩ ΝΑ ΒΡΩ ΤΟ ΧΑΜΕΝΟ ΕΑΥΤΟ ΜΟΥ.ΜΟΛΙΣ ΑΡΧΙΣΑ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ,ΓΥΜΝΑΣΤΗΡΙΟ,ΜΙΛΑΓΑ ΜΕ ΦΙΛΟΥΣ ΕΝΙΩΘΑ ΣΙΓΑ ΣΙΓΑ ΚΑΠΩΣ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΚΑΤΙ ΜΕ ΒΑΣΑΝΙΖΕ.ΕΙΧΑ ΚΟΜΠΟ ΣΤΟ ΛΑΙΜΟ Η ΕΝΙΩΘΑ ΝΑ ΣΦΙΓΓΕΙ ΤΟ ΣΑΓΟΝΙ ΜΟΥ ΑΛΛΑ ΠΕΡΝΑΓΑΝ ΑΠΟ ΜΟΝΑ ΤΟΥΣ..ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗΝ ΕΒΔΟΜΑΔΑ ΝΙΩΘΩ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ.ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΞΕΡΩ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΛΟ ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΙΚΟ ΑΛΛΑ ΦΟΒΑΜΑΙ ΜΗΝ ΜΟΥ ΞΑΝΑΕΡΘΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΣΟΚ.ΤΟ ΚΑΛΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΑΡΧΙΖΩ ΝΑ ΣΚΕΦΤΟΜΑΙ ΘΕΤΙΚΑ.ΕΛΠΙΖΩ ΝΑ ΚΡΑΤΗΣΕΙ Η ΘΕΤΙΚΗ ΣΚΕΨΗ ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΩΤΗ ΑΡΡΩΣΤΙΑ ΝΑ ΧΑΣΩ ΠΑΛΙ ΤΑ ΛΟΓΙΚΑ ΜΟΥ..ΓΕΝΙΚΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΕΥΑΙΣΘΗΤΟΣ ΧΑΡΑΚΤΗΡΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΕΛΕΙΟΜΑΝΗΣ ΘΑ ΕΛΕΓΑ,ΑΛΛΑ ΠΟΤΕ ΔΕΝ ΜΕ ΚΥΡΙΕΥΕ ΤΟ ΑΓΧΟΣ ΟΠΩΣ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗΝ ΠΕΡΙΟΔΟ..ΕΝΑΣ ΠΑΘΟΛΟΓΟΣ ΜΟΥ ΠΡΟΤΕΙΝΕ BESPAR ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΠΑΡΕΙ ΑΚΟΜΑ..ΤΟ ΠΟΛΕΜΑΩ ΜΟΝΟΣ ΜΟΥ..Ο ΧΡΟΝΟΣ ΘΑ ΔΕΙΞΕΙ ΑΝ ΤΟ ΞΕΠΕΡΑΣΩ ΠΛΗΡΩΣ!ΣΑΣ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΤΑΝΟΗΣΗ!PAK


θα ελεγα φιλαρακο να πας αν ειναι δυνατον σημερα κιολας να παρεις το φαρμακο αυτο γιατι εμενα προσωπικα με εσωσε και το χρησιμοποιω σχεδον απο την ημερα που πρωτο κυκλοφορησε στην Ελλαδα! Ειναι ηπιας μορφης ηρεμιστικο και μου εχει σωσει ισως την ζωη μου γιατι ολες οι αρρωστειες ειναι ψυχοσωματικες σε ενα σημειο γιατι ο οργανισμος μας , ακομα και σε μια απλη ισωση πρεπει να οργανωσει την αμυνα του και ολη αυτη διαδικασια , εξαρταται απο το αυτονομο νευρικο μας συστημα ..Παρε το χαπι σου και θα δεις αμεσως ολα αυτα τα συμπτωματα να υποχωρουν ...

----------


## pak23

ΤΙ ΘΑ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΜΕ ΤΟΥΣ ΚΟΜΠΟΥΣ ΣΤΟ ΛΑΙΜΟ ΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ?ΕΡΧΟΝΤΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΜΟΝΟΙ ΤΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΦΕΥΓΟΥΝ ΠΑΛΙ..ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΩ ΝΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΗΡΕΜΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΛΕΩ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΠΕΡΑΣΕΙ...

----------


## Irrelevant

pak,

Επειδή κι εγώ πέρασα μια περίοδο κρίσης έχω να σου πω ότι περνάει. 6 μήνες σχεδόν είχα φάει κόλλημα ότι ανά πάσα στιγμή θα πάθω κάτι. Είτε γιατί έτρεμα είτε γιατί είχα ταχυπαλμίες είτε γιατί είχα άγχος είτε γιατί είχα στηθάγχη. Έψαχνα στο ίντερνετ να δω τι έχω... (ΜΗΝ το κάνεις αυτό κόψτο ΚΑΤΕΥΘΕΙΑΝ σε χειροτερεύει). Βέβαια όλα αυτά (και ο κόμπος που λες εσύ) ήταν αποτέλεσματα του ΑΓΧΟΥΣ ΜΟΥ και όχι αποτέλεσματα πραγματικής σωματικής πάθησης.

Πρέπει να ξέρεις ότι όταν ασχολήσε τόσο βαθιά με το θέμα, \"α έχω κόμπο στο λαιμό μου, πότε θα φύγει\", σημαίνει ότι δεν είσαι ήρεμος. Σημαίνει ότι υποσυνείδητα φοβάσαι ακόμη ότι θα πάθεις κάτι σωματικό και δεν έχεις αποδεχτεί πραγματικά ότι είναι στο μυαλό σου. Εάν αγχωθώ τώρα για οποιοδήποτε ζήτημα πραγματικής φύσης (εξετάσεις, αποτελέσματα, κτλ) θα με πιάσουν πάλι όλα τα σωματικά μου. Αλλά ΞΕΡΩ, το ΞΕΡΩ ότι τα δημιουργώ εγώ. Δεν το σκέφτομαι ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ να πω \"προσπαθώ να μην τα σκέφτομαι\"... δεν μου περνάει ΚΑΝ αυτή η σκέψη (ότι δεν θα σκέφτομαι το σωματικό σύμπτωμα) και πριν το καταλάβω έχουν περάσει και τα σωματικά. Αυτή είναι η βασική διαφορά. Εσύ κάθεσαι και το σκέφτεσαι... σου χει γίνει έμμονη ιδέα και με το να ΛΕΣ \"δεν το σκέφτομαι\" δεν αλλάζει κάτι. Μάλιστα αυτό δείχνει ότι το σκέφτεσαι... ότι έχεις φάει κόλλημα. Όταν δεν σκέφτεσαι κάτι δεν το ξέρεις... δεν λες δεν το σκέφτομαι... απλά συμβαίνει. Ύστερα το καταλαβαίνεις όχι την στιγμή που το λες.

Να δεις κάποιο ψυχίατρο/ψυχολόγο, να του πεις ανοιχτά τι έχεις και να μην φοβάσαι τα φάρμακα. Αυτό με τον εθισμό το γνωρίζει ο γιατρός (αν είναι δυνατόν) και εσύ μπορείς να του το τονίσεις. Εάν νομίζεις ότι είσαι ο σούπερμαν και δεν θες τίποτα, πάσο. Εγώ στο λέω σαν ΠΡΩΗΝ παθών και επιτυχώς θεραπευμένος από υποχονδρίαση. Ούτε 2 βδομάδες πήρα ζάναξ, ηρέμησα και σιγά σιγά με τον καιρό σε μερικούς μήνες άρχισα να επανέρχομαι. Ζορίστηκα αλλά πέρασε. Επειδή όμως δεν είμαστε τα ίδια και δεν ξέρω εγώ τι προβλήματα έχεις γιαυτό να πας σε γιατρό. Δεν τρέχει τίποτα... ούτε είσαι τρελός. Το άγχος είναι ανθρώπινο.

----------


## pak23

Irrelevant ότι και να είπες έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο...Υποσυνείδητα όντως φοβάμαι ότι θα παθω κάτι..Δεν φοβάμαι τα φάρμακα απλά ελπιζω ότι με το χρόνο θα μου περάσει..Ήδη νιώθω καλύτερα αλλά όχι 100%..θέλω το χρόνο μου..Δηλαδή μου λες ότι αν αρχίσω το bespar ή κάτι άλλο θα νιώσω αμέσως τη διαφορά?

----------


## Irrelevant

> _Originally posted by pak23_
> Irrelevant ότι και να είπες έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο...Υποσυνείδητα όντως φοβάμαι ότι θα παθω κάτι..Δεν φοβάμαι τα φάρμακα απλά ελπιζω ότι με το χρόνο θα μου περάσει..Ήδη νιώθω καλύτερα αλλά όχι 100%..θέλω το χρόνο μου..Δηλαδή μου λες ότι αν αρχίσω το bespar ή κάτι άλλο θα νιώσω αμέσως τη διαφορά?


Όχι δεν πάει έτσι. Τα αγχολυτικά οι περισσότεροι τα παίρνουν όταν έχουν ψυχοσωματικά συμπτώματα. Δηλαδή αυτά που γράφεις οι κόμποι κτλ, επειδή δημιουργούντε από το άγχος, όταν θα πάρεις κάποιο αντιαγχολυτικό, θα ξετσιτώσεις και θα φύγουν. Μετά από καιρό και σιγά σιγά θα περάσεις σε αυτό που σου λέω εγώ. Δηλαδή πλέον θα έχεις ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΠΙΣΤΕΨΕΙ (διότι θα το δεις και συ μιά, δυό, τρείς) ότι εσύ τα δημιουργείς στον εαυτό σου με αποτέλεσμα να μην χρειάζεται να παίρνεις πλέον αγχολυτικά για να ηρεμήσεις. Είναι κάτι που το μαθαίνεις αυτό. Η ψυχοθεραπεία και ίσως (μπορεί να μην χρειαστείς) τα φάρμακα θα βοηθήσουν 100%. Όσο πιο γρήγορα πας τόσο καλύτερα. Μην το σκέφτεσαι καθόλου.

----------


## Panito

Παιδια γεια σας...Αυτη η ιστορια μου θυμισε εμενα!!!Κι εγω νοσοφοβια εχω και μια ειμαι καλα και την αλλη χαλια!!!Νομιζα οτι καπου εχω καρκινο!!!Εκανα οοολες τις εξετασεις,μεχρι και μαγνητικη εγκεφαλου και ολες ηταν φυσιολογικες!!!Συχνα ομως με πιανει κατι σαν μουδιασμα στο προσωπο μου αριστερα..Απο το φρυδι μεχρι το σαγονι,πιο πολυ οταν σηκωνω τα φρυδια μου η χαμογελαω αποτομα..Ειναι σαν να με τραβαει..Σαν καποιος να μου πιεζει το φρυδι..Δεν μπορω να το περιγραψω ακριβως..Αυτο με εχει πιασει παλι εδω και καμια εβδομαδα και δε λεει να φυγει..Προσπαθω να μην το σκεφτομαι αλλα δεν μπορω παντα..Ειναι καθαρα ψυχοσωματικο η να αρχισω να αχνομαι παλι??το εχει η το ειχε αυτο κανεις σαν συμπτωμα απο το αγχος???Εχω γινει χαλια παλι!!!ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ!!!

Υ.Γ:Τη μαγνητικη δεν την πηγα σε νευρολογο να τη δει(γιατι κανεις δε μου την εγραφε) επειδη ο ακτινολογος(διυθυντης) που την ειδε μου ειπε οτι ηταν πεντακαθαρη κι οτι δε χρειαζεται να την παω πουθενα!!!Μηπως δεν ειδε κατι η λεω και παλι λαλακιες...???

----------


## melene

λοιπον πανιτο εισαι ονομα και πραγμα εσυ!χαλαρωσε λιγο...κοιτα δεν πηγες σε κανα μπακαλη να του δειξεις την ακτινογραφια.αν ηταν κατι θα το εβλεπε,αν ειναι δυνατον και αν δεν το εβλεπε δεν θα το ειχε δει και σε αλλους και αυτη τη στιγμη δε θα τανε ακομα γιατρος..ενος φιλου μου το προσωπο ειχε παραλλησει,το μισο,για μερικες μερες,ουτε να φαει δεν μπορουσε αλλα του περασε και ηταν μια χαρα μετα!καλε ποσο χρονων εισαι και εχεις τετοιες ανησυχιες?και να μην εχεις τιποτα βρε παιδι μου με τοσο αγχος που εχεις θα το δημιουργησεις.παρτο λιγο αλλιως..να μην ειχες κανει τις εξετασεις και να σε ετρωγε να πω ενταξει ομως αφου πηγες και στο γιατρο και ξερεις κιολας οτι εχεις προβλημα με το αγχος γιατι δεν προσπαθεις τουλαχιστον να το αντιμετωπισεις λιγο πιο χαλαρα?
δεν ειμαστε αρρωστοφοβηκοι,υποχονδριο  ειμαστε απλα το δευτερο ακουγεται σαν βρισια και ετσι επιλεγουμε το πρωτο.

----------


## Panito

23 ειμαι..Εσυ?Το ξερω οτι ειμαι υποχονδριος αλλα τι να κανω..ΔΕν μπορω να το βγαλω απο το μυαλο μου..Και συν τις αλλοις με ποναει και το δεξι μου χερι αναμεσα απο τον αγκωνα και την παλαμη και εχω μια αδυναμια στο δεικτη..Τενοντιτιδα μου λενε ολοι(οι φιλοι,σε γιατρο δεν πηγα), σκληρυνση η ογκος λεω εγω..Δεν ειμαι και πολυ καλα ε???

----------


## giota

Μια χαρά είσαι νευρωφυτικές διαταραχές είναι

----------


## nopanic

Εγω ταλαιπωρουμαι εδω και καιρο με τα ψυχοσωματικα , τα οποια στην περιπτωση μου μεταφραζονται σε ενοχλησεις στα κοκκαλα(?) του θωρακα (κατω απο την καρδια 0κ πλευρων (κοντα στην μασχαλη), που οταν πιεζω τα σημεια νοιωθω εναν ελαφρυ πονο , σαν να ειχα χτυπησει σε εκεινο το σημειο και να με ενοχλει μονο οταν το ακουμπω .
Εκτος απο αυτα και την ενοχληση στην πλατη που εχει γινει μονιμη κατασταση , τωρα τελευταια ειχα καποια καψιματα-τσιμπηματα κοντα στο πισω μερος του ωμου και αυτο που ανησυχησε περισσοτερο παρομοια τσιμπηματα στο υψος της καρδιας .. 

Δεν πηγα πουθενα γιατι βαρεθηκα να πηγαινω σε καρδιολογους και να μου λενε οτι δεν εχω τιποτα (τελευταια φορα πηγα πριν απο 1,5 μηνα σε καρδιολογο και εκανα και ενα σωρο αιματολογικες εξετασεις ,χωρις να μου βρουν το παραμικρο).


Ειμαι σιγουρος οτι δεν εχω προβλημα στην καρδια , γιατι ποτε δεν με εχει πονεσει κατα την διαρκεια μιας σωματικης κοπωσης , π.χ sex :-) , αλλα τα ατιμα τα συμπτωματα και ειδικα αυτα που εχουν σχεση με την καρδια με φοβιζουν , οσο και να προσπαθω να μην τα σκεφτομαι .

----------


## pak23

ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΑΠΛΑ ΝΑ ΒΡΕΙΤΕ ΤΡΟΠΟΥΣ ΝΑ ΞΕΦΕΥΓΕΤΕ..ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΤΕ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΣΑΣ ΑΡΕΣΟΥΝ..ΕΓΩ ΔΗΜΙΟΥΡΓΗΣΑ ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ...ΗΜΟΥΝ ΧΑΛΙΑ ΕΝΤΕΛΩΣ..ΚΑΘΕ ΜΕΡΑ ΕΙΧΑ ΚΑΤΙ..ΑΛΛΑ ΤΟ ΠΟΛΕΜΑΩ..ΟΤΑΝ ΝΙΩΘΩ ΟΤΙ ΕΡΧΕΤΑΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΛΕΩ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΠΕΡΑΣΕΙ..ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΤΟ ΣΚΕΦΤΕΣΑΙ ΟΣΟ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ..ΕΚΑΝΑ ΕΞΕΤΑΣΕΙΣ ΑΙΜΑΤΟΣ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΕΠΙΒΕΒΑΙΩΘΩ ..ΠΙΟ ΤΕΛΕΙΕΣ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΣΑΝ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ..ΕΓΩ ΗΔΗ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ..ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΔΥΝΑΜΗ..PANITO ΣΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΝ ΕΙΔΙΚΟ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΠΑΕΙ?

----------


## melene

> _Originally posted by Panito_
> 23 ειμαι..Εσυ?Το ξερω οτι ειμαι υποχονδριος αλλα τι να κανω..ΔΕν μπορω να το βγαλω απο το μυαλο μου..Και συν τις αλλοις με ποναει και το δεξι μου χερι αναμεσα απο τον αγκωνα και την παλαμη και εχω μια αδυναμια στο δεικτη..Τενοντιτιδα μου λενε ολοι(οι φιλοι,σε γιατρο δεν πηγα), σκληρυνση η ογκος λεω εγω..Δεν ειμαι και πολυ καλα ε???


σκληρυνση?καμια σχεση..το ιδιο ακριβως ενιωθα και εγω οταν ειχα τενοντιτιδα.τωρα μου περασε και ειμαι μια χαρα!

----------


## dolce_21

χαχα εμενα με ξανα επιασε χθεα που πηγα να κανω εξετασεις αιματος.... νομιζω οτι ηταν μολυσμενη η συριγγα τι αλλο μπορει να σκεθυτει ενα ανθρωπος ηθελα να ξερα :) ολα καταστροφικα τα κανω .......

----------


## Tasos29

> _Originally posted by Panito_
> !!!Συχνα ομως με πιανει κατι σαν μουδιασμα στο προσωπο μου αριστερα..Απο το φρυδι μεχρι το σαγονι,πιο πολυ οταν σηκωνω τα φρυδια μου η χαμογελαω αποτομα..Ειναι σαν να με τραβαει..Σαν καποιος να μου πιεζει το φρυδι..Δεν μπορω να το περιγραψω ακριβως..Αυτο με εχει πιασει παλι εδω και καμια εβδομαδα και δε λεει να φυγει..


Panito έχω ακριβώς το ίδιο πρόβλημα με το αριστερό μέρος του πρωσόπου! νοιόθω κάτι σαν μούδιασμα απο το αριστερό μου φρύδι μέχρι και το κόκαλο κάτω απο το μάτι μου.. Η σακούλα κάτω απο το μάτι μου συνεχώς τρεμοπαίζει πράγμα που είναι πολύ ενοχλητικό! Όλο αυτο άρχισε εδώ και καμια εβδομάδα! 

Αυτο τον καιρό έχω πάρα πολλα προβλήματα στην ζωή μου και ξέρω οτι έχω και πολυ άνχος.. 

Φυσικά εγώ νομίζω οτι έχω όγκο στον εγκέφαλο και οτι είμαι στο τελικό στάδιο.. αλλα επειδή είμαι εδώ και 4 χρόνια έτσι Υποχόνδριος ξέρω οτι μόνος μου δημιουργώ αυτά τα συμπτώματα και ποτέ δεν με βρήκαν τίποτα οι γιατροί μετα απο άπειρες εξετάσεις!
Ένας φίλος ο οποίος ειναι φυσιοθεραπευτής μου έιπε πως το τρέμουλο στο μάτι προέρχεται απο έλλειψη Μαγνησίου... απο σήμερα θα πάρω καμια ταμπλέτα να δώ αν τη παλέψω! :)




> _Originally posted by nopanic_
> Εγω ταλαιπωρουμαι εδω και καιρο με τα ψυχοσωματικα , τα οποια στην περιπτωση μου μεταφραζονται σε ενοχλησεις στα κοκκαλα(?) του θωρακα (κατω απο την καρδια 0κ πλευρων (κοντα στην μασχαλη), που οταν πιεζω τα σημεια νοιωθω εναν ελαφρυ πονο , σαν να ειχα χτυπησει σε εκεινο το σημειο και να με ενοχλει μονο οταν το ακουμπω .
> Εκτος απο αυτα και την ενοχληση στην πλατη που εχει γινει μονιμη κατασταση , τωρα τελευταια ειχα καποια καψιματα-τσιμπηματα κοντα στο πισω μερος του ωμου και αυτο που ανησυχησε περισσοτερο παρομοια τσιμπηματα στο υψος της καρδιας ..


Φίλε ό,τι είπες τα έχω και εγώ 100% όμως! Κλασσική αντίδρασή μου όταν ανχώνομαι είναι να πιάνω κάτω απο την αριστερή πάντα αμασχάλη μου και να πατάω με τα δάχτυλα τα σημεία στα πλευρα και στον θώρακα ενώ δέ με πονάνε... 

Παιδιά αυτό το Φόρουμ το βρήκα εχθές και έχω μήνει έκπληκτος για το 
πόσα άτομα αντιμετωπίζουν τα ίδια προβλήματα με εμένα!! 
Χαίρομαι που σας βρήκα.. 
Απο δώ και πέρα θα σας ζαλίζω συνεχώς με τις φανταστικές μου παθήσεις :Ρ

Φιλικά Τάσος!

ΥΓ: nopanic άν διαθέτεις MSN θα ήθελα να μιλήσουμε!

----------


## .lola.

παιδια και εγω οταν ποναω ποναω ΠΑΝΤΑ στην αριστερη πλευρα του σωματος μου !! πως διαβολο γινετε αυτο ? δεν εχω πονεσει ΠΟΤΕ απο δεξια. τι σπαστικο πραγμα ειναι αυτο λες και καποιος ξερει πως μπορει να σε τρομαξει και το εκμεταλλευετε !!! κουραγιο παιδια

----------


## Tasos29

> _Originally posted by .lola._
> παιδια και εγω οταν ποναω ποναω ΠΑΝΤΑ στην αριστερη πλευρα του σωματος μου !! πως διαβολο γινετε αυτο ? δεν εχω πονεσει ΠΟΤΕ απο δεξια. τι σπαστικο πραγμα ειναι αυτο λες και καποιος ξερει πως μπορει να σε τρομαξει και το εκμεταλλευετε !!! κουραγιο παιδια


lola deksia eimai allos anthropos! oute ena enoxlimataki :)

den ksero ti mporei na ftaiei! ego pou eimai aristeroxeiras nomizo pos ftaiei auto.. an eisai kai esy aristeri paizei na exei na kanei kai me auto!

----------


## .lola.

οχι τασο δεν ειμαι αριστεροχειρας .ομως το εχω διαβασει και απο αλλους που εχουν κρισεις πανικου πονανε αριστερα υποθετω, οτι φοβομαστε οι περισοτεροι για την καρδια μας συμβαινει αυτο δεν ξερω τι να σκεφτω λες και εχω σω μονο αριστερα

----------


## Panito

Πλακα πλακα και μενα μονο αριστερα με πιανουν τα μουδιασματα..Η μονο στα μουδιασματα που με πιανουν αριστερα δινω σημασια και τα μεγαλοποιω..Παντως το μουδιασμα στο προσωπο μου εφυγε εδω και καμια εβδομαδα..Ελπιζω να μη με ξαναπιασει!!!

----------


## nama

καλησπερα σε ολους. Pak23 εγω κατα διαστηματα τα τελευταια 3 χρόνια αντιμετωπιζω παρόμοια συμπτωματα.. απο τότε δηλαδη που εκανα εγχειρηση για να αφαιρεσω 2 ωζους απο τον θυροειδη μου και η βιοψια για τον ενα απο τους δυο εδειχνε οτι ειχε αρχισει να καρκινοποιειται. Δεν εχουμε να κανουμε με τον γνωστο θανατηφορο καρκινο, μιλαμε για μια πλήρως ιάσιμη και μη μεταστασιμη μορφή του, αλλα οπως και να εχει εγω απο τότε δεν μπορώ να ηρεμήσω και καθε φορά που εχω να κανω τις εξετασεις μου και παρόλο που 3 χρονια τωρα βγαινουν πεντακαθαρες, εγω παντα αγχωνομαι τοσο πολυ σε σημείο να μην αντεχω την υπαρξη μου! Σήμερα ειναι μια τετοια μερα. Επισης η γιατρος μου , ειναι λιγο υπερβολικη θα ελεγα.... με τρομαζει πολυ δεν ξερω γιατι τοσο πολυ...... ειναι λιγο ψυχρη και ισως με τρομαζει με τον τροπο που μου παρουσιαζει τα πραγματα. εκει που με καθησυχαζει εκει με αγχωνει παλι!! Δεν θελω να την αλλαξω γιατι ξερει το ιστορικο μου και με παρακολουθει απο την αρχη του προβλήματος. Bana δεν θελω να σε απογοητευσω αλλα εγω ειμαι καινουρια μανουλα κι ενω ολοι μου ελεγαν κι εμενα οτι μετα θα παψω να τα σκεφτομαι αυτα, εγω τωρα τα σκεφτομαι ακομα πιο πολυ για δεν θελω να παθω κατι, θελω να δω το μικρο μου να μεγαλωνει και να ειμαι διπλα του.... anyway με εχει πιασει μεγαλη \"μαυριλα\" σημερα λογω των εξετασεων που εκανα, μεχρι την Πεμπτη που θα παω στο γιατρο ετσι θα ειμαι λογικα... που θα παει, θα περασει... λιγη θετικη σκεψη μονο αν μπορουσα να βαλω στο κεφαλι μου και να μη σκεφτομαι συνεχεια τα χειροτερα.....

----------


## elsa084

Καλησπέρα, ή καλημέρα, ό,τι προτιμάτε τέτοια ώρα.Δεν έχω εμπειρία από φαρμακευτική αγωγή, πέρα από 3 zanax που έχω πάρει σε διαφορετικές χρονικές στγμές συνολικά στη ζωή μου.Δεν με παρακολουθεί κάποιος γιατρός, κάνω μια φυσιολογική ζωή, με δουλειά, στην οποία είμαι πολύ καλή, σχέση, και φίλους.Πριν τη σχεση που εχω τώρα όμως, με ταλαιπωρούσε για χρόνια μια άλλη που είχε μεν τελειώσει, αλλά εγώ δεν το έπαιρνα απόφαση, καθώς κι εκείνος με ενοχλούσε και μου έδινε ελπίδες, με λόγια ψεύτικα.Δεν θα γράψω λεπτομέριες, αλλά όσοι ακούνε την ιστορία αναρωτιούνται πώς άντεξα.Anyway.Αποτέλεσμα της παραπάνω κατάστσης, πιστεύω πως είναι όλα αυτά που περνάω τα τελευταία 4-5 χρόνια.Αντιμετωπίζω για μεγάλα χρονικά διαστήματα ψυχοσωματικά συμπτώματα, τα οποία γιγαντώνονται σε φοβίες.Έχω περάσει δύσπνοια, για 3μηνο, μουδιάσματα 8 μήνες, νευροδερματοπάθειες, ζαλάδες και αίσθημα αστάθειας, δυσκολία κατάποσης κλπ.Για όλα τα παραπάνω έχω κάνει όλες τις εξειδικευμένες εξετάσεις που υπάρχουν, χωρίς ποτέ να υπάρχει κάποιο εύρημα που να τα δικαιολογεί.Πέρα από κάποιες κρίσεις πανικού(που τις παθαίνω στο σπίτι, ποτέ δεν \'\'αφήνομαι\'\' στις φοβίες αυτές εκτός σπιτιού)η ζωή μου κυλάει νορμάλ.Τα διαστήματα όμως που παθαίνω τα παραπάνω, έχω διαρκώς το φόβο ότι πάσχω από κάποια σοβαρή ασθένεια κι ότι ο θάνατος είναι κοντά.Σκέφτηκα να επισκεφτώ γιατρό, μήπως κάποια φαρμακευτική αγωγή με βοηθούσε, αλλά απ\' ό,τι βλέπω από τα μηνύματα εδώ, ακόμα και όσοι παίρνουν δεν έαουν δει μόνιμη θεραπεία.Υπάρχει κάποιος που να τα ξεπέρασε?Και αν ναι, πώς?Βαλεριάνα έχω πάρει άπειρες φορές, από 3 χάπια τη φορά, κι αυτό για να με πάρει ο ύπνος.Κανένα αποτέλεσμα.Την έπαιρνα και στα 12 μετά από ένα ισχυρό σοκ μου την είχε συστήσει για κάθε βράδυ πριν τον ύπνο ο καρδιολόγος.Ακόμα και τότε, δεν καταλάβαινα γιατί το παίρνω το χαπάκι, αφού είτε μ\' αυτό είτε χωρίς, το ίδιο ήταν.Σήμερα είμαι 25 και το πρόβλημα άρχισε γύρω στα 20.Να αναφέρω ότι κατά καιρούς έχω πέσει σε ζώα γιατρούς, που με τρόμαξαν δίχως λόγο απ\' ό,τι φάνηκε τελικά στις εξετάσεις.

----------


## nopanic

> _Originally posted by .lola._
> οχι τασο δεν ειμαι αριστεροχειρας .ομως το εχω διαβασει και απο αλλους που εχουν κρισεις πανικου πονανε αριστερα υποθετω, οτι φοβομαστε οι περισοτεροι για την καρδια μας συμβαινει αυτο δεν ξερω τι να σκεφτω λες και εχω σω μονο αριστερα


Καλα εκανα και ανεφερα οτι οι πονοι που νοιωθω ειναι ΟΛΟΙ απο αριστερα !!!! 
Βλεπω τελικα οτι ειναι φαινομενο που συμβαινει σε αρκετους και μαλλον πρεπει να ειναι αυτο που λες για τον φοβο της καρδιας.

Λες και ειμαι κομμενος στα δυο , ΟΛΟ το δεξιο μερος του σωματος μου, απο κεφαλι μεχρι πατουσες ειναι ΟΚ και το αριστερο \"νοσει\".

Αυτο και αν δεν ειναι ΚΟΥΦΟΟΟ!!

----------


## melene

epeidh ομως ρε παιδια τα νευρα πανε χιαστοι αν ηταν να ειχε προβλημα η καρδια θα πονουσατε απο την δεξια πλευρα αρα ειναι καθαρα ψυχολογικο θεμα..εμενα το κεφαλι μου παντως μουδιαζει δεξια,ισως παλι εχει σχεση με το οτι ειμαι αριστεροχειρας..

----------


## xristina10

σε καταλαβαινω απολυτα φιλε μου πιστεψε με περναω ακριβως τα ιδια.νομιζω πως ειμαι αρρωστη απο κατι και οσο και να μου διευκρινιζουν γιατροι πως ειμαι ενταξει η εμμονη εκει κολλημενη.εγω ειμαι κατα του να παρεις χαπια ηρεμηστικα γιατι απλως δεν τα χρειαζεσαι.εισαι πολυ δυνατος και μπραβο σου που το παλευεις.συνεχισε ετσι και θα δεις οταν το ξεπερασεις εντελως ποσο καλα θα αισθανεσαι με τον εαυτο σου γιατι θα εχεις καταφερει απο μονος σου να βγεις απο μια τοσο δυσκολη κατασταση;)

----------

